# Mac OS vs Lightroom version and download link - really could use some experienced guidance (discouraged but determined)



## wendy23234 (Jan 6, 2020)

First, I'm new. New to Mac, new to LR, new to photography.  I'm 48 and taking a break from the workforce to "find my passion" and here I am.  My name is Wendy. 

4 days ago I downloaded PS to my Dell laptop which crashed my HD. I spent 2 entire days researching and trying to fix it.  Upon my failure I then decided to go a different direction which was my plan later on down the road. I bought a Mac. What I could afford was this:  MacBook Pro (mid 2012) OSx Yosemite 10.10.5, i7, SSD, Intel HD Graphics 4000/1024MB. This is not current enough to download LR2020.  At the very least I need High Sierra. I know, tsk tsk for not doing more homework but I'm working off of cellular hotspot, and I've exhausted it and now using husbands. (full disclosure, my town is population 400 recently moved here from Houston)

Is it safe to download a more current OS system (Catalina) or should I use an earlier version of LR?  I have looked for LR 5 or 6 but I am not able to locate a link to download. Amazon says this is unavailable. I'm not willing to download a torrent UNLESS popular census agree's it will work and it's safe.  Adobe is not providing earlier version links either. Honestly, I would prefer to have the most current version of LR.  I have another question, I am paying a monthly photography membership to use these applications through Adobe but Apple want's to charge me, is that set in stone or will Apple honor my subscription?  So many questions, not enough hotspot data. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi Wendy, welcome to the forum!

Since you don't already own a license to LR6 or earlier, there's no point trying to hunt down a download link, since the licenses are no longer available for sale anyway. 

The mid 2012 MacBook Pro does look like it would run Catalina, which would then allow you to download the latest LR version from Adobe. They're both quite big downloads so you might want to find yourself a wifi hotspot to download them.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 6, 2020)

Hmm.  It can be a pain, but you should be able to get to Mojave (version before Catalina).  I'm an IT type so I don't find this stuff difficult, but others tend to.  I have my macs set to ignore updates to Catalina until I'm finally fully 64-bit apps.  From there we can get you running with the latest Lightroom.

I'm going to toss out some suggestions.  
First, take a little day trip and find a coffee shop with  free wifi, like a Starbucks.  I'd go during less busy hours, get something to drink and do your downloads.  Personally I've been avoiding Catalina because of old apps that are still 32-bit or have components that are.  Plus I'm finding it flakey on my work computer.  On Mojave I found a way to prevent it from upgrading to Catalina so it doesn't keep reminding me.  I'll look to see if that is possible with Yosemite, but might need to try one of the other upgrade methods to get to a version closer to Catalina first.  

Second, I'm in Austin, any chance you get near here?  Or a reasonable sized town between us?  If so, we can meet at a Starbucks or some place with good wifi and we can get you up and running.  Note, I'm suggesting a public place since you don't know me and bring your husband and any photo questions.  I'm very happy to teach, and do so at the Austin camera store occasionally.

Third, I can send you my email address and we can work it out remote via email.  When we solve the issue, we can put the resolution here for others to benefit from.

But basically the process would be to upgrade you to Mojave if possible, Catalina otherwise.  Then install the latest Lightroom.  And do it on some free wifi.


----------



## wendy23234 (Jan 7, 2020)

Rusty,  wow, that is really kind of you to offer to help me out.  I think my only choice would be to accept this offer.  Coffee, Starbucks and a MacClass sounds great.  I live on the other side of Rockdale.  I picked up my Mac from Austin last Thursday. I love it and I've been exploring everything.  It's been since 2011 that I had a Mac and that was only for a year.  That old addage, if you don't use it, you lose it ... applies right here.  I'm a quick study and I love coffee.  I'm on a break from the workforce so I can meet during the day.  I do like to be home by 4 so I can get dinner ready for my family.  I think I would feel better if someone were supervising me and the upgrade.  I am running on mobile hotspot so I'm not sure if remoteing in would work. And if something happened, how would you see and trouble shoot?  

I'm not in my email a whole lot but I will check for a response from you before lunch time. 

Thanks again!
Wendy


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 7, 2020)

Wendy, I sent you a private message on here with my email.  I've driven and ridden many times through Rockdale.  I practically have all the towns along highway 79 memorized from heading east that way.  Unfortunately I still work a day job so weekends are my free time.  Details are in the private message.  We'll figure something out though.  

FYI, I just downloaded the full Mac OS Mojave install (6GB) and can put it on a flash drive for install.  That will save significant network usage.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 7, 2020)

LOL. I just pulled out a USB drive from my work laptop case to format for the Mojave installer only to find that it already had the installer on it.  Apparently the last time I had to "fix" a machine at work was a clean Mojave install.

In any case, even if we meet so I can hand you the USB drive so you can install, that saves a lot of time and effort.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Jan 14, 2020)

Just an update.  Wendy and I did some "text" support today and she is cleanly running Catalina on her mac now and is working on getting Lightroom going.  We'll see how the rest goes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 14, 2020)

Excellent, thanks for helping out Rusty!


----------



## lucas.petraconi (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi friends.

I wonder if the macbook pro mid 2012 16gb ram, intel hd 4000 can run LR?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Apr 28, 2020)

lucas.petraconi said:


> I wonder if the macbook pro mid 2012 16gb ram, intel hd 4000 can run LR?


See earlier reply in this thread


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2020)

lucas.petraconi said:


> I wonder if the macbook pro mid 2012 16gb ram, intel hd 4000 can run LR?


It'll walk, rather than run.


----------



## lucas.petraconi (Apr 28, 2020)

tysm


----------



## rewagner (Apr 30, 2020)

Woodbutcher said:


> LOL. I just pulled out a USB drive from my work laptop case to format for the Mojave installer only to find that it already had the installer on it. Apparently the last time I had to "fix" a machine at work was a clean Mojave install.
> 
> In any case, even if we meet so I can hand you the USB drive so you can install, that saves a lot of time and effort.



FYI to all- you can obtain installers for macOS Catalina, Mojave and Sierra from the Apple support link below. 

(Somehow in copying the Mojave installer to a different USB, it ended up corrupted and I had to go search for where to obtain prior macOS releases).

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201372

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

